# tell me about the Chacoan Tegu



## Emperor Sovereign (Dec 16, 2009)

I am new here, although my passion for reptiles and especially big lizards is as old as I am. So let me begin by asking these questions

-What do they eat? better yet, what is the best recommended for the Chaco?
-How big do they get? length, width, weight etc.
-Is their size affected on whether or not they hibernate or what they eat?
-Does the enclosure affect how they grow?
-What is their behavior compared to other species?
-Where do they come from?
-Why dont they exist outside of this website? Why is info so scarce?
-Why is it when they are young they appear white, but when they reach maturity they look almost Identical to a BnW Tegu? (to the untrained eye)

and that should do it

I was talking about the Chaco the whole time incase it wasnt obvious, because there is plenty of info on the other speicies but for some reason not the Chacoan Tegu? hmmm....


----------



## skippy (Dec 17, 2009)

the "extreme giants" as bobby calls them are just larger b&ws. here are some pics and some info, check out the whole site, it's pretty interesting. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 18, 2009)

It's a locality thing.. alot of species have quite the variation in size, markings and colors - take BCC for example, surinames, peruvians, guyanas, etc. Chacoans are B&W tegu's from Chaco that seem to get quite a bit larger than black and whites from surrounding areas and if you check out Bobby's website even an untrained eye can see a difference in color and markings.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 18, 2009)

This should help you understand how they differ:

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=199" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=13&t=199</a><!-- l -->

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1978" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1978</a><!-- l -->

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1275" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1275</a><!-- l -->

Let me know if those links help.


----------

